
Show HN: Chirp for Twitter, a Chrome extension for easy screenshot+tweeting - wannatouchmyfro
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chirp-for-twitter/mlocpcjojbacdcajmjmlfonfibnleede
======
wannatouchmyfro
Chirp for Twitter is a Chrome extension that lets you easily screenshot and
tweet from articles. When you open a link from Twitter.com, Chirp also shows
the relevant Twitter thread on the page, so you can easily join the
conversation with more context. The project so far is on Github here:
[https://github.com/philly-d/chirp-for-
twitter](https://github.com/philly-d/chirp-for-twitter).

